
The Mac is not an Open Platform anymore - kartickv
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/mac-longer-open-platform-kartick-vaddadi
======
binarynate
Your first sentence claiming that apps must be in the Mac app store in order
to use low latency HLS video streaming doesn't appear to be right. The
help.apple.com support page you link to says that the API is limited to
developers who have Apple Developer Program membership, but that page doesn't
indicate that the apps must be distributed via the app store. That's a big
difference. Is that limitation documented somewhere else?

~~~
kartickv
I updated the first sentence to add "or granted a special entitlement by
Apple. In either case, that's not how an open platform works."

Even if no entitlement is needed, you shouldn't have to pay a $99 rent to the
platform owner to use certain APIs. That wouldn't be an open platform.

------
cocktailpeanuts
Isn't this almost the same as the Windows/IE bundling antitrust case? Actually
it's potentially worse.

Basically they have disabled a feature that already exists on the OS, and only
let you take advantage of it unless you use their bundled system (app store).

~~~
phone8675309
macOS has less than 10% of the desktop/laptop market, so it's not an abuse of
a monopoly position even if they are doing the same thing Microsoft did with
Windows and IE.

------
jqpabc123
Just say "no" to Apple --- as most people already do.

They have their captives, fans and "subscribers" but for most, their approach
is a non-starter and has been for at least the last decade.

~~~
kartickv
Author here. I agree, and I'm typing this from my Windows laptop :)

------
befictious
clickbait title. fluffy content.

~~~
cyjyar2
Correct. Also, you've just described Linkedin.

------
shoulderfake
Its like they are just daring regulators to go after them at this point...

------
johnklos
Screw Linkedin.

And if you don't see value in having a walled garden, then go back to Windows.
Most people need computers to work, not to be playthings for themselves or for
unscrupulous developers. If Macs become appliances, then good.

~~~
roody15
Macs will not only become locked down consoles ... but will just become a
system that nickel and dimes you with subscription services left and right.
Where simple app functionality that is freely distributed is now repackaged
and sold at a 5.99$ per month for the “pro” version.

Most people need computers to work . Give me a break.

~~~
OldHand2018
> Macs will not only become locked down consoles ... but will just become a
> system that nickel and dimes you with subscription services left and right

Maybe, I suppose.

But if you watch their other video from the first day of WWDC [1], at about
the 20 minute mark they mention that they've already ported a bunch of open
source tools to MacOS ARM64:

Bgfx Blender Boost Skia Zlib-Ng Chromium cmake Electron FFmpeg Halide Swift
Shader Homebrew MacPorts Mono nginx nmap Node OpenCV OpenEXR OpenJDK SSE2Neon
Pixar USD QT Python 3 Redis Cineform CFHD NumPy Go V8

And they say they will start contributing those ports upstream now that
they've done the announcement.

[1]
[https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2020/102/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2020/102/)

~~~
nightowl_games
Will these ports help Raspberry Pi versions of the same programs?

~~~
Thev00d00
I doubt it as they likely run flawlessly on the Pi already thanks to community
efforts.

If anything apples "porting" will have benefited from the Pi not the other way
round

